# When does Uber/Lyft report your income to IRS? (Jan 31st?)



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

I am curious to know.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

PaxPwner said:


> I am curious to know.


The deadline to submit 1099's is Jan 31


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> The deadline to submit 1099's is Jan 31


Not to be an asshole but I didn't ask about the deadline.

I just want to know when does Uber/Lyft usually send your earning to IRS?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

One would assume by the deadline. Corporations seldom rush such things.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

PaxPwner said:


> Not to be an @@@@@@@ but I didn't ask about the deadline.
> 
> I just want to know when does Uber/Lyft usually send your earning to IRS?


Sometime before the deadline is as close as I can get. @Classical Telecaster makes a good point


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PaxPwner said:


> When does Uber/Lyft report your income to IRS? (Jan 31st?)


Be patient..... Uber/Lyft needs time to cook their books first.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

PaxPwner said:


> Not to be an @@@@@@@ but I didn't ask about the deadline.
> 
> I just want to know when does Uber/Lyft usually send your earning to IRS?


The earnings are sent at the moment when the electronic versions of the 1099's are uploaded to the IRS. This may be prior to the deadline or after the deadline.

If you want to know when the IRS will call you to the carpet for under-reporting them it would be around sixteen months.

Penalties for under-reporting begin on the due date of the tax return in April.

Penalties for under-payment of estimated tax quarters are charged at the due dates of quarters when they become due during the year. IRS computes it if you do not.


----------

